

This recruiter email makes me want to quit Silicon Valley - jhonovich
https://twitter.com/Javi/status/539345489725251585

======
tlb
Startup founders: If you engage a recruiter to fill a position, your company
might get represented the same way. Imagine the sort of people this message
works on: scenesters waiting to get their ticked punched. Imagine a bunch of
them at your company. Any sincere employees will soon leave.

Recruit employees yourself, with a message designed to attract the people you
want to work with for 10 years.

------
VikingCoder
Yeah, that sucks that the job market is so good that people are lying about
how good their offers are. /sarcasm

I'm sorry, but grow up. Far worse things could happen to you than having an
over-eager recruiter try to tempt you. Work your job, and be glad for the pay.
Threatening to "quit Silicon Valley" just proves how pampered you are.

